
C# Properties and Indexers - satyajugran
https://witscad.com/course/csharp-intermediate/chapter/properties-and-indexers
======
satyajugran
This is chapter 8 of the course - [https://witscad.com/course/csharp-
intermediate-course](https://witscad.com/course/csharp-intermediate-course)

